# Is 87 Octane okay in the 4.0 liter V6?



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

I ask this since a buddy of mine told me to double check, since his Toureg V8 requires 93 Octane! Ha! Yeah! I'm still on the tank the dealer put in on Saturday when I took delivery. And; I wasn't there when they filled it up.

I just want to make sure!  

Thanks!


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Okee Doke! :thumbup: Since, I left my manual at home, I called Nissan Service. They said 87 octane was okay. Although; it's possible to lose a bit of performance, and a knock might be present. So; it sounds like the middle of the road (89 octane), might be the best answer, at least, until the gas prices come down!!

I have been so used to having to burn 93 octane with the MazdaSpeed, I was certainly looking for some relief.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I have only used 87 octane in my '05 LE KC and I have never had a knock from it. I have not gone full throttle on it yet, but I have showered down on it several times and not had a problem.

If it loses a little performance that will not bother me, I have more than enough power now.

If your truck is not knocking then continue to use 87 oct-
ane in it. If it knocks then move up to a mid-grade fuel.

OkieScot





AGR said:


> I ask this since a buddy of mine told me to double check, since his Toureg V8 requires 93 Octane! Ha! Yeah! I'm still on the tank the dealer put in on Saturday when I took delivery. And; I wasn't there when they filled it up.
> 
> I just want to make sure!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

I've got the basic XE '05 model with the base 4 banger engine... manual actually reads saying 91 Octane is the preferred although lesser octanes seemed o.k.
For a 4 cylinder engine like the one in mine, 2.5L Four to be exact, isn't anything above 87 octane just a waste???


----------



## alko (Aug 16, 2005)

The owners manual says 87. In high altitudes, it can be even less. I know in low elevation gas pumps, the low grade is 87, but where I live at 6000 feet, the low grade is 85, which is what I use, and I have not experienced any Knocking whatsoever.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

AGR said:


> I ask this since a buddy of mine told me to double check, since his Toureg V8 requires 93 Octane! Ha! Yeah! I'm still on the tank the dealer put in on Saturday when I took delivery. And; I wasn't there when they filled it up.
> 
> I just want to make sure!
> 
> Thanks!


87 octane works just fine. I have done dyno tests on 87 octane vs 93 octane, and have also done fuel economy comparisons on the two; there is no significant improvement in using any octane rating greater than 87. To see the tests, look here:
87 vs 93 fuel economy 
87 vs 93 horsepower


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

MY 05' K.C. S.E. 4WD- HAS BEEN FED 87 OCTANE SINCE DAY 1 AND NO 
PROBLEMS AT ALL. I HAVE HAD MY TACH. UP THERE QUITE A FEW TIMES AND THE POWER DELIVERY IS GOOD. NO COMPLAINTS! :jump:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'll give 87 octane a go! :thumbup:


----------



## StormNISMO (Oct 21, 2005)

I live around denver,co 85 oct is the norm. I used it once. I got much worse gas mileage and noticably worse performance. I try to stick with the midgrade (87 in CO) and my truck performs like a champ!!!


----------

